# New Exam, New DATES!



## j3nnif3r (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! (Would have introduced myself up in that forum first, but I couldn't. Well, might as well get to it!)

I just registered for the *brand new!* CBT FE Electrical exam. I'm selecting my test date, and am panicking over which is best. So, in case anyone else might be concerned at this new wave of opportunity and date freedom, I wanted to publish my worries to the community.

- For a MAY 2014 graduation candidate, when would you best recommend taking the exam (January through May 2014)? We're obviously going to ignore the past October 2013 exam, but feel free to publish suggestions for future candidates who are now able to take it in the summer.

- Since the exam results are now available within 7 to 10 *days* versus 7 to 8 *weeks*, should I take the exam ASAP since I will be applying to jobs? Or will it not matter? For extra info, I am hoping to apply for power positions (but will take whatever works for me and comes my way).

- There are 2 months until the first available test date (January 2). I don't think I'm ready to take it then. The exam is available to take every single week from that date, through February 27. Should I maximize my studying time (and my sense of ease) by taking it later? (Part of me doesn't want to wait until April, as I am part-time teaching in schools and that is usually when exam time prep gets heavy for the students.)

Sorry that's a lot, but I want to make sure I pick what's best for me.

Thanks for any information, and I hope this helps someone else along the way!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

I would want 3 months personally...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Nov 6, 2013)

I would definitely look at your class load and mid-term schedule first and make sure to avoid that. Three months is a good amount of time to devote toward study as RG said above and you'll have a month off from school mid-Dec-Mid Jan, so I would buckle down during that time and nail the books, spend another month going over things and test mid-Feb...just my $0.02


----------



## Lomarandil (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know... being able to state on your resume that you have passed the FE is a big selling point in my opinion. If you feel that you can prepare adequately to take the test early, I would do so for that reason.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd suggest patience. When you are about ready, sign up. You have options to take it most of us never did. Take advantage of that.


----------



## Power63 (Nov 6, 2013)

Take it before you graduate. You'll never be more prepared than you are in your senior year of college.

My professors encouraged us to take the EIT during our senior year. Glad they did, I took it in April of my senior year, passed with no specific studying for the test.


----------



## John QPE (Nov 6, 2013)

You can take it 3x a year now, right? You really don't have much to lose anymore...just go for it when you feel ready, or use an earlier test as a practice test.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 6, 2013)

^if you have &gt;$250 to blow everytime you want to take it, by all means take it as practice test. But taking it when one is ready is probably the best approach.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 8, 2013)

Take it straight away... you should be able to pass it without any studying if you're at a good engineering school and you've paid attention the last four years. And worst-case, you don't pass on the first time and try-try again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^if you have &gt;$250 to blow...




I don't think I'd do too well on the exam on $250 worth of blow.



> Take it straight away... you should be able to pass it without any studying if you're at a good engineering school and you've paid attention the last four years. And worst-case, you don't pass on the first time and try-try again.




I studied a lot for the FE, but you make a good point. It basically boils down to an exit exam for what you supposedly learned in college. A lot of my study time focused on areas that were outside my major. I majored in environmental, so I didn't have a structures class for example.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

j3nnif3r said:


> Hi everyone! (Would have introduced myself up in that forum first, but I couldn't. Well, might as well get to it!)
> 
> I just registered for the *brand new!* CBT FE Electrical exam. I'm selecting my test date, and am panicking over which is best. So, in case anyone else might be concerned at this new wave of opportunity and date freedom, I wanted to publish my worries to the community.


Always good to see a fellow New Yorker in the house. Where are you going to school? I went to Manhattan, graduated in '02. I now get to use that big city education experience in the middle of North Dakota...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> I majored in environmental, so I didn't have a structures class for example.


You didn't even have to take Statics? LadyFox is an enviro and she was required to take that. Which could be considered a "low-level" structures course.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

I placed out of the final in Statics. I went to the bar with some friends that were also underage.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

^ classic! Good times...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

North Bronx, North Dakota, what's the difference?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2013)

The temp? LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2013)

The accent, the pizza, the bagels, and the Mets. Worst of all the Chinese food.


----------



## iwire (Nov 10, 2013)

i would hate the new format if I have to take it. the test only lasted 5 years 20 min but once you submitted the answer to the question, you can't go back....i am old school paper and pencil!


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 10, 2013)

From the NCEES website:



> Can I go back and check my answers?
> 
> Yes. The exam is divided into two sections with a 25-minute break in the middle. You will be given 5 hours and 20 minutes to complete approximately 55 questions prior to the scheduled break and the remaining questions afterward. You can divide your time allotment between the two sections as you see fit. You will be able to review questions within each section before submitting that section; once you submit the section, though, you can not revisit it.


Currently, you can go back and forth during the morning section, but when you break for lunch you can't go back to the morning part. So no change.
It looks to me like the difference is, unlike now, if you finish the first section in an hour, you can carry your time over to the second section. Conversely though, if you use up a lot of time during the first section, you'll have less time in the second part. I like the sounds of that - you control where you want to use your time. Unlike now.


----------



## j3nnif3r (Nov 12, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> j3nnif3r said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! (Would have introduced myself up in that forum first, but I couldn't. Well, might as well get to it!)
> ...


Heya  I went to school out-of-state, in Worcester. I'm taking some supp classes to get my degree this Spring. I know a lot of Manhattanites, though. (I attended programs at Fieldston up the hill.) Also, don't mention the Mets. That's a Brooklyn/Queens thing.

Also, I decided to pick the end of February for my exam date. April was cutting it close as that is when I will have my final exams. Judging by how my classes are now, midterms aren't really...in the middle of the semester. And they're aware people are taking the FE, even though many are doing so in April.

And based off the information on time distribution: I don't even think I'd submit the second section first. But it is nice to know I'll see both as soon as I start, instead of guessing at what lies ahead after lunch.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 13, 2013)

j3nnif3r said:


> And based off the information on time distribution: I don't even think I'd submit the second section first. But it is nice to know I'll see both as soon as I start, instead of guessing at what lies ahead after lunch.


I don't think that's true. You only can see one section at a time. The back and forth I was referencing is within the section. It's just like it is now. Currently, in the morning you get the morning part and go back and forth in it. When you turn it in at lunch, that's it - you don't see it again. In the afternoon, you get the afternoon part and go back and forth in it.


----------



## intern_no_more (Nov 13, 2013)

I think you're on the right track. Take it early, in case you have to study again...because you will really want to have it done by graduation in May...good luck!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2013)

I hope all the people (that came before you all) that begged for automatic testing and computer testing, etc are getting what they asked for..

I personally wouldnt want to take the test this way, maybe I am getting older, but I just prefer the table, the scantron, and some scratch paper / calculator..not some computer keyboard in the way, for 8 hours..

I tookn the GMAT and LSAT that way and didnt really care for it to be honest..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2013)

You know what they say, Lieutenant. Be careful what you wish for, you may get it.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 27, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I hope all the people (that came before you all) that begged for automatic testing and computer testing, etc are getting what they asked for..
> 
> I personally wouldnt want to take the test this way, maybe I am getting older, but I just prefer the table, the scantron, and some scratch paper / calculator..not some computer keyboard in the way, for 8 hours..
> 
> I tookn the GMAT and LSAT that way and didnt really care for it to be honest..




I agree. It seems more distracting.


----------



## snarea (Dec 3, 2013)

I think we are all impatient. Why does it tske sooo looonnnnggggg???


----------

